

Israel develops cancer vaccine - whiletrue
http://unitedwithisrael.org/israel-develops-cancer-vaccine/

======
morganpyne
I came here to point out that the title must surely be misleading since cancer
is not one but many different diseases and therefore any vaccine would only be
targeting certain cancer types, however the article states that 'VaxHit' could
be applied to 90 percent of all known cancers, which is huge! I sincerely hope
there is some substance to this.

------
endlessvoid94
There are no links to any reputable journals or anything here. How can we tell
if this is legit?

